# Egg problems



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

We have eggs in a incubator and one egg has like jelly coming out of it. What is that and why?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I would say that egg is rotten. You need to get it out before it stinks the place up. You can smell a rotten egg even without it being cracked. They can even explode in the incubator and that is a mess you won't forget.
Good luck.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I had one that I had to remove last year that had something coming out of it. So it got thrown out. After that when it came egg turning time every day I would check all of the eggs for a bad smell, if they smelled they got thrown out.


----------

